# Classical Music Blog



## khakimz (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all,

First time poster here, reaching out to share a new project I've recently undertaken to share my love of classical music with a wider audience.

I'm currently writing a blog (https://readnomore.wordpress.com/) offering short, readable biographies of the great composers along with clips of their music. I'm trying to make my blog as accessible as possible to non-musicians who may have a dormant interest in classical music but have never really taken the time to explore it fully.

Anyone interested in following my blog can enter their email address in the "Follow" box on the bottom right of the homepage

Thanks!

Karim


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome here khakimz . May you enjoy being here on TC.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

We do have a special blog section on TC.


----------



## khakimz (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi hpowders,

Apologies have I posted this in the wrong place? Is there somewhere I should move it to?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Nicely designed blog and I like your writing style. Good luck with it.

(Also, I think hpowders is referring to the fact that TC has a section where members can have their own blogs, but that wouldn't suit your purposes)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

khakimz said:


> Hi hpowders,
> 
> Apologies have I posted this in the wrong place? Is there somewhere I should move it to?


Don't worry about it. If the administrators feel it's in the wrong place, they will move it for you.

Happy blogging!! :tiphat:


----------

